# My biggest gar



## Brianf (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys I wanted to show off my biggest Gar and a few of the other fish we took on our trip to AL this past weekend. We had a great trip and filled the boat. Even shot a few in the day time.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 11, 2011)

congrats


----------



## doodleflop (Jul 11, 2011)

That's sum good stuff. Good job. 
Kinda funny how the shooting out of state is better than our home waters.


----------



## Brianf (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea it is well worth the drive. Always have a good time there. One good thing about shooting at home is you get to be a good shot shooting at small fish. You also learn to make each shot count since we don't have near as many fish to shoot at.


----------



## doodleflop (Jul 12, 2011)

Brianf said:


> Yea it is well worth the drive. Always have a good time there. One good thing about shooting at home is you get to be a good shot shooting at small fish. You also learn to make each shot count since we don't have near as many fish to shoot at.



Yes sir that's very true. Plus our fish make you work for a shot. When they see lights they usually are on the move. When we were in Tennessee they just sat there like deer in headlights.


----------

